# Native American EMS Services?



## HeavyCrow (Oct 9, 2008)

My mother is native american, so most of my life I have been interested in/studied the culture and history of our tribal heritage as well as others. Even had a close friend of my wife who is a magistrate as well as Native American perform our weding ceremony for us, adding some of his tribal customs to the service. Visited a few reservations out west and in the north. I know quite a few reservations have their own municipal government, police, etc....Do any of you know of or belong to any Native American EMS services? Just curious...was interested how tribal customs and modern EMS practices were interwoven or if it sometimes caused a conflict. Do you notice any calls more specifically related to different tribes and either its geographic area or common tribal practices? If you have any comments on the subject, please let me know.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 9, 2008)

HeavyCrow said:


> ....Do any of you know of or belong to any Native American EMS services? Just curious...was interested how tribal customs and modern EMS practices were interwoven or if it sometimes caused a conflict. Do you notice any calls more specifically related to different tribes and either its geographic area or common tribal practices? If you have any comments on the subject, please let me know.




Our local tribal lands have their own police force but use the EMS system of the area closest to them. Most of us have had extensive experience in dealing with some of the cultural differences. I think the hardest part for me was being called to a scene and having an audience. I don't mean people standing around, but chairs lined up against the wall full of seated family members and friends, just watching. After a few times though I got used to it. 

The local tribal police comes on a lot of our incidents. Great guys, and a ton of help when we need it.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 9, 2008)

the closest Ive ever been to tribal ems is the ems department for foxwoods casino in Connecticut. i didn't have the time to stop in and chat with them, but it looked like they had a nice little operation going. not surprising was the quality of their setup. brand new rigs, fly car less then a year old, gorgeous station. given its one of the worlds biggest casinos and makes millions of dollars a year for the tribe, i wasn't surprised. i wish i had had the time to stop in and chat them up. maybe the next time I'm down there....


----------



## Grady_emt (Oct 9, 2008)

The Eastern Band of Cherokee in the NC Smokie mountains has a full service public safety dept with Police, Fire and EMS.

http://www.nc-cherokee.com/Public/index.htm

Also, the National Native American EMS Assocation has a link to a list of all Tribal EMS/Ambulance services.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 9, 2008)

I live in a State that has approximately twelve or more tribal EMS. All are very active within the Native American EMS Association As well, one has a very well respected Paramedic and Critical Care Paramedic program and associated white water and special rescue for EMS. 

Here is a news article in which they won an award from the Native American EMS Assoc. 
http://www.thepeoplespaths.net/Cherokee/News2006/Jan2006/CNO060117CN-EMSNatlRecog.html

You can contact them for more information. 

R/r 911


----------



## HeavyCrow (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys...didnt even think to check on local Cherokee tribe here in North Carolina, and turns out they have a pretty reputable dept. Sorry but around here if someone mentions Cherokee everyone automatically thinks of their huge casino.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 12, 2008)

Although my agency is not a native american EMS agency out of the 15 member we have only 3 are not native american.  We have 12 members myself included who are native american or as we are known in Canada aboriginal.


----------



## firecoins (Oct 12, 2008)

very interesting topic.


----------

